# First appointment LWC cardiff.......feeling nervous!!



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi everyone!

My name is Karen and I am new to this board........

Got my initial consultation with Mr Mamiso on tuesday (also my birthday!!) at LWC cardiff. Feeling VERY nervous!!! hoping to do egg share but have PCOS so they are going to have a look to see how bad my ovaries are first. Just wanted to introduce myself and see if there is anyone else from LWC cardiff who can let me know what to expect!!!!!!!

_Karen  _


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi
I've been going to the Natural Health and Fertility Clinic in Cardiff. It's on Penlline Road, Whitchurch. They specialise in Infertitlity and are fantastic. They have a web-site that you can check out. They have a range of treatments as well as acupuncture.

Px


----------



## Kennedy (Sep 3, 2008)

HI Karen 

How did your appt, go.  How were they at LWC cardiff?

Bernie


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi and thanks for asking
My first appointment went really well. They were all so lovely. Been given a couple of options, either 3 cycles of IUI or go straight for IVF. We decided to continue with two more cycles of clomid to give us a chance to think the options through. Just started my last cycle and i think we have decide to go straight for IVF (hopefully egg sharing). Several reasons for deciding to go straight for IVF - felt that IUI wouldn't give us anymore answers if it didn't work, success rate is only 4% more then trying to get pregnant naturally and money (no funding avaiable in my area) we couldn't afford to fund both IUI and IVF. Also we have been trying for so long now i don't think i could go through six months of treatment only to end up having IVF. 
Anyway we will go back to LWC next month (if last cycle of clomid not successful!!) and see what they say. 

Good luck to everyone


----------

